# ¿Debería La Mezquita de Córdoba ser compartida entre católicos y musulmanes?



## Javeke

La Mezquita de Córdoba (España) es la tercera más grande en todo el mundo, sólo por detrás de la de Casablanca y la de La Meca.
Desde hace mucho tiempo se viene utilizando como Catedral cristiana. Recientemente, la Junta islámica de España ha pedido al Papa el uso ecuménico del templo, para que en él puedan orar tanto cristianos como musulmanes.
Por lo pronto esta iniciativa ya cuenta con la negativa del obispo de Córdoba.
¿Qué opináis?

English version.

The Mosque of Córdoba (Spain) is the 3rd biggest in the whole world, only behind Casablanca's and La Meca's.
From a long time ago it is being used as a Christian church. Lately, the "Junta islámica de España" has asked the Pope for an universal use of the temple, so that both christians and muslims may pray together in it.
To start with, Córdoba's bishop has shown his refusal for such an initiative.
¿What's your opinion? 

Poll options:

1.- No way! It must remain christian use only.
2.- It should shift to muslim use only.
3.- Yes, muslims and christians should be allowed to pray together in it.
4.- It should be given a non-religious use, just like a monument.
5.- Shared used could be considered, always under reciprocity principles in muslim countries.


----------



## cem42

Keep it for christian use only, but in compensation, give St.Peter in Rome
to muslims.


----------



## Goerzer

What about Hagia Sofia in Constantinople (Istanbul)?


----------



## David

What about the thousands of Native American shrines and temples destroyed or taken over by La Conquista? And the myriad Christian churches destroyed over the centuries by Muslim intolerance?

Yet, when Moslems ruled Spain for 750 years, Christianity and Judaism also flourished. As soon as los Reyes Católicos were victorious, this toleration ceased in Spain, and has only recently begun to return. When Pope Benedict was still Cardinal Ratzinger, he made a famous statement reminding Catholics who participate in ecumenical efforts never to forget that the Roman Catholic faith remains the one true route to salvation.

In light of that skeptical view of ecumenism, despite his recent efforts to be more accommodating to other religions, it would be interesting to see his reaction.


----------



## cuchuflete

Is there any specific religious teaching that would deny the ability to pray to any person, in any building?  During Muslim rule in the Iberian Peninsula, at least one shared building served both Muslims and Christians for religious services. (La Catedral de San Vicente).


----------



## Javeke

cuchuflete said:


> Is there any specific religious teaching that would deny the ability to pray to any person, in any building? During Muslim rule in the Iberian Peninsula, at least one shared building served both Muslims and Christians for religious services. (La Catedral de San Vicente).


 
I see what you mean. However, christians usually pray -when in a church- facing the altar. Usually they are seated on benches, and some times, they get down on their knees at the most.
Muslims, instead, usually get down on their kness over a carpet which must have been spread out before on a direction pointing to La Meca, then they bend over to the ground several times, etc. So, do you really think christians would put up with all this ceremony right beside them? Or is it that you really think that muslims would renounce their praying traditions?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Javeke,
I think the entire question is more social and political than religious.  In Spain there are buildings that were churches that were converted for use as mosques, mosques converted to use as churches, synagogues converted to churches...
and some were, a long time ago, shared.

If people want to return to the spirit of sharing, I imagine they could find a way without too much inconvience, and without any disrespect for another person's practices.  However, the usual human factors are likely to get in the way of this: ego, pride, territoriality, questions of property ownership...  none of which have anything to do with the essence of either religion.


----------



## Outsider

David said:


> Yet, when Moslems ruled Spain for 750 years, Christianity and Judaism also flourished. As soon as los Reyes Católicos were victorious, this toleration ceased in Spain, and has only recently begun to return.


Tolerance began to wane in Iberia long before the Catholic Kings came into the scene, and the Muslims (namely the fanatical Almohad and Almoravid dynasties) had a big hand in that.

I sympathize with Goerzer's remark about Hagia Sophia, only because I'm personally an admirer of that building, and would love to see it fully restored, but the difference is that the Hagia has not been used for religious worship for almost a century now. The so-called Cordoba Mosque never stopped being used as a church, right?


----------



## Fernando

Of course, Outside is right about History.

Córdoba Cathedral was previously a mosque and previously a visigothic church.


----------



## Thomsen

I guess that depends on who "owns" the Mezquita.  If it's owned by the Church then it is up to them.  If it is owned by the government, national or local, it should be up to the people either through referendum or elected officials and legislators.

Regardless of what is decided, I hope it always stays open for visitors, because it is a truly beautiful building.


----------



## michita

I think so. 
The Mosque is called Mezquita-Catedral. The Cathedral only occupes the central part of the building, and the rest remains as a mosque. It would be share for two religions which pray the same God.


----------



## AGATHA2

A mi me parece una idea excelente. Los creyentes de las religiones monoteistas pretenden creer todos en el mismo dios. Entonces cual es el problema ??


----------



## DickHavana

AGATHA2 said:


> A mi me parece una idea excelente. Los creyentes de las religiones monoteistas pretenden creer todos en el mismo dios. Entonces cual es el problema ??



Que es un poco mareante que creyendo todos en el mismo dios, cada uno rece mirando en una dirección distinta.


----------



## AGATHA2

DickHavana said:


> Que es un poco mareante que creyendo todos en el mismo dios, cada uno rece mirando en una dirección distinta.


 
Bueno, eso depende de donde estén. Que yo sepa desde la mezquita de Cordoba todos rezarían mirando hacia el  este. 
Pero claro, en un sentido figurativo, si, tienes razón.


----------



## AGATHA2

Javeke said:


> I see what you mean. However, christians usually pray -when in a church- facing the altar. Usually they are seated on benches, and some times, they get down on their knees at the most.
> Muslims, instead, usually get down on their kness over a carpet which must have been spread out before on a direction pointing to La Meca, then they bend over to the ground several times, etc. So, do you really think christians would put up with all this ceremony right beside them? Or is it that you really think that muslims would renounce their praying traditions?


 
Con un mínimo de organizacion y de buena voluntad eso se solucionaría muy facilmente !!!


----------



## San

Thomsen said:


> I guess that depends on who "owns" the Mezquita.  If it's owned by the Church then it is up to them.  If it is owned by the government, national or local, it should be up to the people either through referendum or elected officials and legislators.
> 
> Regardless of what is decided, I hope it always stays open for visitors, because it is a truly beautiful building.



It is owned by the Church and Bishop said no, I suppose after listening to The Vatican and to his parishioners.


----------



## DickHavana

Bueno, ahora hablaré un poco más en serio. 

Personalmente pienso que si cada creyente se dedicara a rezar en su casita nos evitaríamos bastantes problemas y de paso nos ahorraríamos a todos estos "hechiceros-intérpretes de la voluntad de Dios" que tanto daño han hecho tanto en el Islam como en el cristianismo.

Se supone que si uno cree de verdad, cuando reza se comunica con su Dios. No hacen falta intermediarios, mandos a distancias ni determinadas iconografías que muchas veces no sirven más que para encubrir, adornar y rebozar la mayor de las hipocresías. Creer, en el creyente, debería ser un acto tan natural como comer o cagar, y por lo tanto el sitio donde más cómodo debería hacerlo y más a gusto es en su casa.


----------



## AGATHA2

DickHavana said:


> Bueno, ahora hablaré un poco más en serio.
> 
> Personalmente pienso que si cada creyente se dedicara a rezar en su casita nos evitaríamos bastantes problemas y de paso nos ahorraríamos a todos estos "hechiceros-intérpretes de la voluntad de Dios" que tanto daño han hecho tanto en el Islam como en el cristianismo.
> 
> Se supone que si uno cree de verdad, cuando reza se comunica con su Dios. No hacen falta intermediarios, mandos a distancias ni determinadas iconografías que muchas veces no sirven más que para encubrir, adornar y rebozar la mayor de las hipocresías. Creer, en el creyente, debería ser un acto tan natural como comer o cagar, y por lo tanto el sitio donde más cómodo debería hacerlo y más a gusto es en su casa.


 
Pero de hecho no es así y cada religion construyó templos somptuosos y cuando podían conquistar los de los otros mejor todavía.


----------



## DickHavana

Por eso dije todo lo que dije, Agatha. Se supone que la búsqueda de un dios es algo interior, de tu espíritu. Vale, queda muy bonita una ceremonia con la gente cantando y todas esas cosas, pero todos sabemos a dónde llega eso.

Aparte del principio jamás demostrado pero por todos conocido de que coges a 100 personas una por una y pueden ser personas excelentes en su mayoría: los juntas a todos con cualquier excusa y obtienes una masa de borregos capaz de cualquier aberración si son convenientemente estimulados.

Pienso que ya es hora de aplicar una estricta y verdadera separación de Iglesia y Estado en este país, una aplicación de reglas similares a las que está aplicando Francia, y a partir de ahí lo que quieras. Pero siempre teniendo bien cogidos de los huevos a toda esa panda de hechiceros de toda condición que bajo promesas de vida eterna manipulan a la gente.

Por ejemplo, lo primero que habría que valorar: la Mezquita de Córdoba, es patrimonio del pueblo español o tan sólo de la Iglesia Católica y con qué derecho? A partir de ahí se podrían poner muchas cosas en su sitio.


----------



## AGATHA2

DickHavana said:


> Aparte del principio jamás demostrado pero por todos conocido de que coges a 100 personas una por una y pueden ser personas excelentes en su mayoría: los juntas a todos con cualquier excusa y obtienes una masa de borregos capaz de cualquier aberración si son convenientemente estimulados.


 
Como que JAMAS DEMOSTRADO ????!!!!! 
Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo. Solo que pienso que ya que existen todos estos templos y que son utilizados para todo tipo de ceremonias religiosas sería un paso interesante que los utilizaran creyentes de diferentes religiones.


----------



## DickHavana

Me parece que con abrir centros de una fe a otras solamente se crearían nuevas fuentes de conflictos. Basta hacer un repaso a cómo es el género humano para imaginar las cosas que acabarian sucediendo.

Si alguna vez creí en las utopías, leer Historia fue la mejor manera de darme una buena (y triste) ducha de realidad.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I would be in support of such a move, since I believe both faiths worship the same God. But if a Christian in a Muslim country asked for the same thing would it even be countenanced?


----------



## paz21

I am a muslim and think that we believe in the same God with Christians. So why can't we pray under the dome of the same building? Andalucia was kind of symbol of tolerance in its greatest time and christians lived with muslims at that time and what... The problem is not social or religious. I am sure that both religion allows such kind of things (praying next to each other). it is a matter of politics now, i think so.

And of course, i would like to see Cordoba Mezquita-Catedral to be used by people from both religions... That would be a good example for alliance of civilisations...........


----------



## DickHavana

Paz21, is it Hagya Sofya open to Christian prayers? I think it would be good to begin setting an example among yourselves, isn't it? *A good example too* for alliance of civillizations.

If I want to borrow anything my neighbour, it's good to give him anything first.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

DickHavana said:


> Personalmente pienso que si cada creyente se dedicara a rezar en su casita nos evitaríamos bastantes problemas y de paso nos ahorraríamos a todos estos "hechiceros-intérpretes de la voluntad de Dios" que tanto daño han hecho tanto en el Islam como en el cristianismo.
> 
> Se supone que si uno cree de verdad, cuando reza se comunica con su Dios. No hacen falta intermediarios, mandos a distancias ni determinadas iconografías que muchas veces no sirven más que para encubrir, adornar y rebozar la mayor de las hipocresías. Creer, en el creyente, debería ser un acto tan natural como comer o cagar, y por lo tanto el sitio donde más cómodo debería hacerlo y más a gusto es en su casa.





DickHavana said:


> Por eso dije todo lo que dije, Agatha. Se supone que la búsqueda de un dios es algo interior, de tu espíritu. Vale, queda muy bonita una ceremonia con la gente cantando y todas esas cosas, pero todos sabemos a dónde llega eso.
> 
> Aparte del principio jamás demostrado pero por todos conocido de que coges a 100 personas una por una*** y pueden ser personas excelentes en su mayoría: los juntas a todos con cualquier excusa y obtienes una masa de borregos capaz de cualquier aberración si son convenientemente estimulados******.
> 
> Pienso que ya es hora de aplicar una estricta y verdadera separación de Iglesia y Estado en este país, una aplicación de reglas similares a las que está aplicando Francia, y a partir de ahí lo que quieras. Pero siempre teniendo bien cogidos de los huevos a toda esa panda de hechiceros de toda condición que bajo promesas de vida eterna manipulan a la gente.
> 
> Por ejemplo, lo primero que habría que valorar: la Mezquita de Córdoba, es patrimonio del pueblo español o tan sólo de la Iglesia Católica y con qué derecho? A partir de ahí se podrían poner muchas cosas en su sitio.



*** Be careful with it in Latin America* 
*
Mmm, Dick,me parece que te fuiste de tema un poquito.. 

****** La visión que planteas es muy, muy triste, porque supones que sería mejor si la gente no se juntara...

Encima, siempre hay gente que opina como tú, diciendo que templos y sacerdotes no sirven para nada y hay gente (como yo) que cree en el poder de los sacramentos y piensa que la "voluntad de Dios" hay que saber interpretarla, sino se puede llegar a herejías, etc, y que la Iglesia (= nosotros+ sacerdodes, monjes, etc) ayuda/intenta ayudar/debe ayudar  a  ser buen hombre, pero bueno, eso es otro tema.

Back to the main topic  :



paz21 said:


> I am a muslim and think that we believe in the same God with Christians. So why can't we pray under the dome of the same building? Andalucia was kind of symbol of tolerance in its greatest time and christians lived with muslims at that time and what... The problem is not social or religious. I am sure that both religion allows such kind of things (praying next to each other). it is a matter of politics now, i think so.
> 
> And of course, i would like to see Cordoba Mezquita-Catedral to be used by people from both religions... That would be a good example for alliance of civilisations...........



Exactly what I think. It would be a beautiful breakthrough example of brotherhood of muslims and christians. With good will almost everything is possible. If we kept on thinking there's no use in trying, there would be no progress in the World. 

No es utopía, es buena voluntad, nadie dice que todo va a ser bien, sencillamente digo que puede ser mejor.



Pedro y La Torre said:


> I would be in support of such a move, since I believe both faiths worship the same God. But if a Christian in a Muslim country asked for the same thing would it even be countenanced?



I don't think so, but if we wanted to act in the same way as some muslims in some countries (I do not intend to hurt/offend anyone, but for example Somalia), our hands would have to be blood-stained, the aim is to *heighten *the standards!


----------



## DickHavana

ryba said:


> *
> *
> Mmm, Dick,me parece que te fuiste de tema un poquito..
> 
> ****** La visión que planteas es muy, muy triste, porque supones que sería mejor si la gente no se juntara...
> 
> Encima, siempre hay gente que opina como tú, diciendo que templos y sacerdotes no sirven para nada y hay gente (como yo) que cree en el poder de los sacramentos y piensa que la "voluntad de Dios" hay que saber interpretarla, sino se puede llegar a herejías, etc, y que la Iglesia (= nosotros+ sacerdodes, monjes, etc) ayuda/intenta ayudar/debe ayudar  a  ser buen hombre, pero bueno, eso es otro tema.



Conocí a grandes sacerdotes que estaban con el pueblo, sí. La Teología de la Liberación, por ejemplo. ¿Cuál fue la actitud de Wojtyla al respecto? No me jodáis, paso de la carroña bienpensante, he podido conocer en un país que tuvo un exceso de "catolicismo inoculado" cuánta podredumbre se esconde tras esto. Paso de buenas palabras, me quedo con las buenas obras, y en ese sentido tal vez he conocido a más "herejes" que merecen la pena que a "buenos cristianos" que la merezcan.

Agur


----------

